# Honda EB3000 Generator with Cycloconverter



## ecallahan (Nov 20, 2009)

I have been looking all over the internet for more information on this, and lo and behold I find a thread on another Honda generator that brings me back to my beloved candlepowerforums. So I'll post here.

I just ordered the Honda EB3000. I have been researching Honda, Briggs and Stratton, and Yamaha. I ended up going with Honda, because of the quality and good fuel consumption, low noise etc. I ended up with this specific model because I felt the price was good, it's low weight, had enough rated watts for my use.

I know it's too late to ask this question, because I can't really return the generator. But I'm wondering if any of you have one of these generators, and can tell me if the cycloconverter technology works fine as a home backup generator. I will be using it to power the fridge, forced air furnace, TV (not high def) mostly. Is the sine wave clean enough for these applications? Is it clean enough for use with a computer? Any other advice from someone who has used a Honda with this technology.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not too much of an expert on such generators but based on what I could read about and from seeing them in action...

The Honda generator design used in the Cycloconverter and Inverter series is unique as instead of having an actual generator "head" attached to the engine, the generator is incorporated directly into the engine itself using the flywheel as the rotor. This allows the unit to be more compact. 

The power produced by the "generator" is a high voltage, high frequency current. A Cycloconverter is a device which converts an AC waveform into another AC waveform of a lower frequency. I believe the input to the converter is fixed though so the EB3000 model has to run at a fixed speed to ensure the proper 60hz output unlike the Inverter series which can produce a clean 60 hz at different engine speeds. Eco-Throttle is not available on the Cycloconverter. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycloconverter

The Wiki article mentioned that the switching done by the Cycloconverter may introduce harmonics into the output which may not be good for sensitive electronics. I would think light bulbs and ordinary electric motors such as the fridge and the furnace (unless you have one of those ultra-high efficiency models like the Carrier Infinity or the Trane XC-90 which have sophisticated electronic controls). Not sure about plugging the computer in as well but it may work. 


BTW, I don't know if your local Home Depot has an equipment/tool rental service but at least at the one in my area, you can rent that exact Honda Cycloconverter generator to try out or use on your project/job site. 

http://www.homedepotrents.com/proTools/generator_3000.asp


----------



## ecallahan (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you, that was a helpful answer. Sounds like I'll be ok for my fridge and furnace, hopefully the TV, maybe not a computer. This would at least get me through an emergency.


----------



## ecallahan (Dec 9, 2009)

Just to follow up, the EB3000C is an excellent generator. It is quiet, lightweight, fuel efficient, portable, and compact. I fired up my furnace, fridge, TV w/digital cable, and laptop. Everything worked just fine. I bought this unit off the internet, if anyone is interested PM me and I'll give you the dealer. Since then, I've seen it 'on sale' for $300 over what I paid for it. If you are worried about providing backup emergency power for your house, and want to stay with a light-weight and reliable generator around the 3,000 watt range, I can highly recommend this unit so far.


----------

